# Pimelodus Blochii



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Enjoy

View attachment 196456


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Beautiful pic AK (as usual)








How big is the catfish?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> Beautiful pic AK (as usual)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh-What the hell do I know about photography-lol

12 inch and a biggie for this species.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous catfish ak


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool cat AK









Fantastic pic too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Cool cat AK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You following me Wayne.....LMFAO

Cheers Sir
Ak


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Awsome looking cat. So many neat species of cats.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Awsome looking cat. So many neat species of cats.


Thanks....Really can not believe how active they are.......Certainly a nice addition to a tank


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is a real cool looking fish you have there AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------

